# Installation Léopard sur Powerbook 17 Superdrive HS



## Noder347 (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je voudrais installer Léopard sur un Powerbook G4 17" mais manque de chance mon superdrive est hors service... 

J'ai tenté de connecter un lecteur cd externe mais rien ne s'est passé, apparemment il n'a pas été reconnu, ni dans le finder, ni dans l'utilitaire de disque...

Comment puis-je faire s'il vous plait ?


----------



## tsss (12 Septembre 2011)

Salut & bienvenue, 

mmmmh, les superdrives &#8230; erk !
Tu peux installer Léopard à partir d'un disque externe firewire.

Pour ce faire il te faut faire une image disque de ton dvd de Léopard à partir de l'utilitaire de disque, tu dois donc trouver un mac possédant un lecteur dvd fonctionnel.

Un petit tuto sur l'utilitaire de disque est le bienvenu je suppose.

Petite chose, pour que ton PB apprécie à fond Léopard, pense à le booster en mémoire !


----------



## Noder347 (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse!

Hum c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...  Je viens de regarder les prix des disque dur firewire 400 c'est vraiment pas donné...

Penses-tu que si j'achète un adaptateur sata/ide -> usb, que j'extrait le disque du powerbook et que je le connecte à mon macbook, de là je vais pouvoir restaurer une image léopard sur le disque dur ? 

Merci.


----------



## tsss (12 Septembre 2011)

Alors, 
MacBook ou PowerBook ?
Sur le premier tu pourras démarrer sur un disque externe USB ou Firewire;
Sur le second tu pourras démarrer uniquement sur un disque externe Firewire.

Si tu as un macbook (possédant un connecteur firewire) et un powerbook, il te reste le démarrage en mode T, ton macbook jouera le rôle du superdrive  Pour utiliser le mode T il te faut un câble Firewire


----------



## Noder347 (12 Septembre 2011)

J'ai les 2 en fait. Entendu pour le mode target avec câble firewire !

Et concernant l'achat d'un adaptateur sate/ide, tu penses que ça peut être une solution ?

A l'aide de l'adaptateur je branche le disque dur du powerbook (ide ?) sur mon macbook, et je restaure l'image de léopard, et je remet le disque dur dans le powerbook.

Ça peut le faire tu crois ?


----------



## tsss (12 Septembre 2011)

Noder347 a dit:


> .
> 
> Ça peut le faire tu crois ?



Non, du tout. Les architectures sont complètement différentes donc ce n'est même pas la peine d'y penser 
Mais c'était une idée qui aurait pu fonctionner, pas de ton cas !



Le moins couteux est donc d'investir dans une câble firewire, même si (comme bcp ici pourraient te le dire) l'achat d'un disque externe te servira toujours à stocker des données,  et surtout à faire des sauvegardes !


----------



## Invité (12 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux essayer aussi d'utiliser le graveur de ton MB en mode cible.
Je faisait un recensement des ordis possible sur McGé.

Procédure :
brancher les deux ordis avec le câble FW
mettre le Dvd dans le Mac dont le graveur fonctionne
éteindre et rallumer le Mac avec la touche "t" enfoncée dès le "boing"
démarrer l'ordi dont le graveur est en panne avec la touche "alt"

Si le premier Mac est compatible, le Dvd apparaitra sur le bureau du deuxième Mac pour le choix du volume de boot.


----------



## scratpomme (12 Septembre 2011)

Faux et archi faux!, j'ai Mac OS X Leopard (10.5.8) sur toutes mes machines équipé du processeur G4 et pour toutes sans exeption j'ai installer Leopard en restorant l'image d'un DVD Mac OS X Install sur mon disque dur Memup 160G0. Ensuite j'ai demarrer (touche alt) sur mon DD Externe et tada! la magie opère ! Donc les Macs G4 et G3 peuvent AUSSI booter à partir d'un disque dur USB externe ! 

"Testé  &  Approuvé" !


----------



## Noder347 (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,  

J'ai déjà essayer de connecter mon disque dur externe avec un système dessus (10.6) mais dès que  je le branche j'ai ce message "Vous avez inséré un disque ne contenant aucun volume lisible par Mac OS X....initialisez pour pouvoir l'utiliser etc..."

Pour info le Powerbook est sous 10.2 et le Macbook sous 10.6


----------



## Invité (12 Septembre 2011)

scratpomme a dit:


> Faux et archi faux!, j'ai Mac OS X Leopard (10.5.8) sur toutes mes machines équipé du processeur G4 et pour toutes sans exeption j'ai installer Leopard en restorant l'image d'un DVD Mac OS X Install sur mon disque dur Memup 160G0. Ensuite j'ai demarrer (touche alt) sur mon DD Externe et tada! la magie opère ! Donc les Macs G4 et G3 peuvent AUSSI booter à partir d'un disque dur USB externe !
> 
> "Testé  &  Approuvé" !



Si tu es dans le 21, je ferais bien un tour pour voir ça !
Aucun de mes pré-Intel ne boote sur un DDE Usb, et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas


----------



## Noder347 (13 Septembre 2011)

Quel est le schéma de carte de partition tu as ? 

Tableau de partition GUID ou carte de partition apple ?


----------



## tsss (13 Septembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu es dans le 21, je ferais bien un tour pour voir ça !
> Aucun de mes pré-Intel ne boote sur un DDE Usb, et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas



Je veux bien une vidéo pour appuyer le témoignage de scratpomme 




Noder347 a dit:


> .
> 
> Tableau de partition GUID ou carte de partition apple ?



Salut,

Tu formates quoi ? le disque interne de ton PowerBook ?
Si oui, ton PowerBook est un PowerPC :

Tableau de partition GUID :
". afin de démarrer un Mac à processeur Intel ou le réserver à un usage autre "

*Carte de partition Apple :
"Pour utiliser le disque afin de démarre un Mac à processeur PowerPC .."*


----------

